# Mini black bumpers



## Merc5152 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi all

Always find your advice super useful

Just bought my wife a Mini Cooper which we pick up Friday - strangely, whilst looking at the car I was thinking about looking forward to cleaning it more than I should have been ;-).

As you may know, the Mini has a plastic trim around the whole body of the car. Over the wheel arches and down the side. Never had the task of black plastic before. 

What’s best - just dry it normally after wash or is there some nice products out there to give the black plastic a smart finish. 

Ps - plastic chrome products would be cool too 

Your help appreciated


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Neighbour used AutoGlym bumper and trim gel on his mini and it worked treat, he was very happy with it. 

A lot on here like Gtechnic C4 for trim


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Id give car pro perl a go 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There was a good offer on Gtechniq C4 on Amazon a few weeks back. That little bottle goes a long way. When it was cheap it was an easy decision. 

Solution finish is also highly recommended. I find it too greasy.


----------



## Merc5152 (Jul 16, 2017)

Cheers guys, they look awesome. what are you using for plastic chrome look trim. Front of my Merc is the same, can never get it to come up well.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

If the trim just needs dressing I'd go for PERL

if it needs restoring I'd go for solution finish


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

If you go down the C4 route just make sure you let it cure for a minimum of 12 hours. And don't get it wet in that time otherwise it will streak like crazy! Best to leave it in a garage overnight :thumb:


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Koch Chemie PS for the wheel arches give a nice OEM satin look, for the chrome Koch Chemie FSE. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

This is a Mini I did using Gtechniq C4. Luckily I managed to stock up with it when it was £18.92 for 30ml on Amazon not that long ago (It think it can be had for £29 ish on there now)

Really really good stuff and a little goes a long way with it.... :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Merc5152 said:


> Cheers guys, they look awesome. what are you using for plastic chrome look trim. Front of my Merc is the same, can never get it to come up well.


I like to use a prewax cleaner (lime Prime) or an AIO product (AF tripple) on plastic chrome.

Gonz.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

I've been using the trusted Turtlewax sealant on the other half's Mini. Very easy to just spray on when doing the whole car.

I tend to use my large Wheel Woolie loaded with some shampoo to clean them first as they hold onto grime quite well.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

We got a jcw and I gave the trim a good clean and ipa wipe down then put gyeon trim on it, has lasted about 10 months so far, not had to do anything apart from normal wash very happy with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I used Gyeon Trim on a brand new Mini and it made a significant difference in darkening the trim.


----------



## mjc72 (Feb 6, 2013)

k4ith said:


> We got a jcw and I gave the trim a good clean and ipa wipe down then put gyeon trim on it, has lasted about 10 months so far, not had to do anything apart from normal wash very happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After much research I did exactly the same for my Cooper, great product, really easy to apply. As with most things, it's all about the prep!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Since posting, my mate has got a replacement for the worn out megane. Guess ill be doing a ceramic trim coating in the coming months. Gave it a quick wash (since he was on late night at work) and only trim stuff i could find in his garage was some old supaguard stuff, prob from when he bought a new peugeot 207 in 2009.


----------



## bretttf (Feb 25, 2008)

washingitagain said:


> I've been using the trusted Turtlewax sealant on the other half's Mini. Very easy to just spray on when doing the whole car.
> 
> I tend to use my large Wheel Woolie loaded with some shampoo to clean them first as they hold onto grime quite well.


Although not really mentioned on here, I was given a bit of Simoniz Jet black trim to try. I use this now on my wife's Mini and 2 of my lads Mini's. It it a black liquid that blackens the trim, leaves some protection and I find it lasts several months before it wears off. There's just 1 bit on my lads that won't blacken as much, but the trims old (10 plate) seems like it's a different material to the rest, shiny/harder?
Also, it's very cheap at about £4 if you shop around. I lather it on the front and rear which take most of the abuse. Great, cheap product to use, worth a try for £4 or cheaper if you can actually find it on CP4L


----------



## marlie (Dec 22, 2010)

k4ith said:


> We got a jcw and I gave the trim a good clean and ipa wipe down then put gyeon trim on it, has lasted about 10 months so far, not had to do anything apart from normal wash very happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What ipa wipe down did you use?


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

G4 all the way. Its a do it and forget job.


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

marlie said:


> What ipa wipe down did you use?


Was body shop stuff Upol I thinks it's called

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pld118 (Jan 19, 2011)

bretttf said:


> ... There's just 1 bit on my lads that won't blacken as much, but the trims old...


I'm experiencing this on new shape (F56) Mini trim. How can it be sorted out please? I've used Infinity Wax but parts of the wheel arch trim look dark whilst others stay lighter.


----------



## frisky (Jul 24, 2009)

I tried the Gyeon trim after reading about it on this thread 
Very impressed


----------



## frisky (Jul 24, 2009)

Couldn’t get the picture attached ,on previous post !


----------

